# Visitenkarten erstellen mit Photoshop?



## maaary (2. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Brauche ganz dringend heute noch ein Programm mit dem ich Visitenkarten erstellen kann?! Kennt jemand eins zum runterladen oder soll ich Photoshop nehmen? Das erstellen in PS ist ja kein Problem,aber das drucken hinterher....


----------



## devilrga (2. Januar 2005)

hi,
Welche Version von Photoshop hast du?

mfg


----------



## maaary (2. Januar 2005)

Ich hab Photoshop CS


----------



## devilrga (2. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir dann die Funktion Datei/Automatisieren/Bildpaket weiter. Teste die einfach mal.

mfg


----------



## maaary (2. Januar 2005)

Ein Versuch ist es Wert ;-)


----------



## aTa (2. Januar 2005)

Indesign oder QuarkXPress, ist wohl am besten dazu geeignet.
Wenn in PS dann musst du drauf achten, dass CMYK eingestellt ist,.


----------

